# Fotomodell freistellen (Haare)



## FoRi (16. November 2004)

Hallo,

 da ich als Fotograf viel mit Nachbearbeitung zu tun habe, würden mich mal Tricks von Profis interessieren wie ich bei beiliegendem Bild das Model freistelle und die Haare troztdem noch echt aussehen und nicht wegradiert werden an den Übegängen.


----------



## Clubkatze (16. November 2004)

Hi FoRi,

es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten. Eine Findest du hier.
Eine andere und die von mir bevorzugte wenn es etwas flotter gehen soll: Der Extrahierenfilter. Den findest du unter Filter > Extrahieren (ganz oben). Dort umrandest du das zu extrahierende Objekt, füllst es aus und klickst auf ok und im nu ist der Hintergund weg.


----------



## FoRi (16. November 2004)

Warum habt ihr mein Bild zensiert? Ich hab extra eins ausgewählt das in keinem Fall gegen den Jugendschutz verstösst.

@Clubkatze

danke, ich werde Deine Tipps heute Nachmittag mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Clubkatze (16. November 2004)

Ich denke mal das die Jungs das zensiert haben weil man eben doch ein kleinwenig gesehen hat...mich persönlich hat´s nicht gestört


----------



## Senfdose (16. November 2004)

Hier Klicken 
Hier Klicken 


Bei Fragen nochmal melden!


----------



## Digg-R- (16. November 2004)

Als Fotograf beherrscht man doch bestimmte Sachen
Also da gibts doch net Methode, da steht das Modell einfach vor einer blauen Wand oder sonstwas blauem , das kann man dann leichter wegmachen weil das blau net vorkommt in der Natur das machen die ja auch in den Filmen für Szenen mit digitalem Hintergrund zu hinterlegen  =)


----------



## Andreas Späth (16. November 2004)

In den Filmen verwendet man aber mitlerweile des öfteren Grün, weil Bluebox wird Problematisch wenn einer zb ein Blaues Jacket an hat  
Aber schau dir mal die Blue/Greenbox Technik an, selbst beim Fernsehen klappt es meistens nicht wirklich und man kann an den Haaren dann doch ein wenig sehen, und ich gehe zumindest davon aus dass die das auch nicht erst seit 3 Tagen machen 

Aber das mit dem Einfarbigem Hintergrund ist wie ich finde die Lösung bei der man am schnellstem die Haare Freistellen.
Am Einfachstem ist es dann wenn der neue Hintergrund in den selben bzw ähnlichen Farbtönen strahlt wie der alte ;-]


----------



## X-trOn (17. November 2004)

Wenn man schon Modells im Studio fotographiert, dann ist es wirklich am einfachsten einen rein Blauen Hintergrund zu arbeiten. Denn beim Nachträglichen bearbeiten wirds selbst mit vielen Tricks und viel arbeit net 100% sauber, aber viel besser wenn der Hintergrund nur einfärbig is.

Kommt halt drauf an wofür du die Fotos brauchst. zum Ausarbeiten lassen is es meiner Erfahrung nach besser beim fotographieren schon einen Hintergrund zu verwenden der dann auch bleibt. Wenn du die Fotos "nur" fürs Web brauchst, dann reichts meistens wenn du die haare nur "unsauber" freistellst. 

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## FoRi (17. November 2004)

Digg-R- hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als Fotograf beherrscht man doch bestimmte Sachen
> Also da gibts doch net Methode, da steht das Modell einfach vor einer blauen Wand oder sonstwas blauem , das kann man dann leichter wegmachen weil das blau net vorkommt in der Natur das machen die ja auch in den Filmen für Szenen mit digitalem Hintergrund zu hinterlegen =)


 Witzbold. Da hat man aber auch ein Studio. Ich arbeite meist Outdoor oder On Location. In dem Falle habe ich den Vorhang als Hintergrund genutzt. Das Shooting war nämlich in einem Büro.


----------



## FoRi (17. November 2004)

X-trOn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man schon Modells im Studio fotographiert, dann ist es wirklich am einfachsten einen rein Blauen Hintergrund zu arbeiten. Denn beim Nachträglichen bearbeiten wirds selbst mit vielen Tricks und viel arbeit net 100% sauber, aber viel besser wenn der Hintergrund nur einfärbig ist.


  Wie schon gesagt. War kein Studio. 

  Ich fragte eher allgemein. Könnte auch für folgendes Bild zutreffen.


----------



## Hosenwäscher (17. November 2004)

Auf der rechten Seite geht das Freistellen recht einfach aber auf der linken Seite sind viel zu viele dunkle Stellen. Das wird ein wenig Feinarbeit.
//edit: ganz schön schnell zensiert worden...da war ich ein bisschen schneller


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. November 2004)

Hast du dich schon mit dem "Extrahieren-Tool" beschäftigt? Normalerweise kann man damit auch sehr filigrane Objekte freistellen.
Eine Lösung wäre auch, die Person quasi über die Kanäle freizustellen - dann muss der Hintergrund aber einigermaßen gleichfarbig sein (was bei Außenaufnahmen ja meistens nicht der Fall ist).


----------



## McAce (17. November 2004)

Wie hier schon öfters gesagt Extrahieren Tool und wenn was weg ist was nicht weg soll
einfach mit dem Protokollpinsel die fehlenden stellen zurück holen.


----------



## FoRi (17. November 2004)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast du dich schon mit dem "Extrahieren-Tool" beschäftigt? Normalerweise kann man damit auch sehr filigrane Objekte freistellen.
> Eine Lösung wäre auch, die Person quasi über die Kanäle freizustellen - dann muss der Hintergrund aber einigermaßen gleichfarbig sein (was bei Außenaufnahmen ja meistens nicht der Fall ist).


 Nee, hab ich nicht. Meine Fotos sind meistens nicht einfarbig im Hintergrund wie auch hier zu sehen. Hab diesmal extra ein Foto genommen was sich auch 15-jährige anschauen können ohne bleibenden Schaden zu nehmen


----------



## Senfdose (17. November 2004)

Die Bildergallerie ist eröffnet  probier doch erstmal die geposteten Sachen durch bevor du hier wie wild Bilder anhängst, weil kein Showroom.


----------



## FoRi (17. November 2004)

Senfdose hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Bildergallerie ist eröffnet probier doch erstmal die geposteten Sachen durch bevor du hier wie wild Bilder anhängst, weil kein Showroom.


Sorry, wollte Dich nicht ablenken und mir den Deinen Blutdruck zum steigen bringen. Hab sie mal rausgenommen und nur das harmlose drin gelassen.

  Werde die Tipps in den nächsten Tagen mal ausprobieren. Danke für die bisherigen Antworten.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. November 2004)

FoRi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> da ich als Fotograf viel mit Nachbearbeitung zu tun habe, würden mich mal Tricks von Profis interessieren wie ich bei beiliegendem Bild das Model freistelle und die Haare troztdem noch echt aussehen und nicht wegradiert werden an den Übegängen.



Ganz ehrliche und direkte Antwort:

Du sagst, du bist Fotograf.
Wenn du Fotograf bist, dann wirst du mir Recht geben, dass man sinnvollerweise vor dem
Druck auf den Auslöser schonmal drüber nachdenkt, was man gerne erreichen möchte.
Und wenn du nun solche Bilder machst, um sie danach freistellen zu wollen, dann ist das
Problem ganz woanders gelagert, als in der Frage nach dem richtigen Freistellwerkzeug. 
Einfach mal einwirken lassen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. November 2004)

FoRi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine Fotos sind meistens nicht einfarbig im Hintergrund wie auch hier zu sehen.



Das würde dann aber nur, wie schon erwähnt, die Lösung mit den Kanälen ausschließen. Du solltest auf jeden Fall einen Blick auf das Extrahieren-Tool werfen oder danach hier im Forum suchen. Ich denke, dass damit die gröbsten Probleme gelöst werden können


----------



## FoRi (17. November 2004)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ganz ehrliche und direkte Antwort:
> 
> Wenn du Fotograf bist, dann wirst du mir Recht geben, dass man sinnvollerweise vor dem
> Druck auf den Auslöser schonmal drüber nachdenkt, was man gerne erreichen möchte.


  Direkte Antwort:
 Sicher tut man das. Aber manchmal kann man aus einem Foto mehr machen. Dies sieht man allerdings erst nachdem man dies auf dem PC hat. Nachdem man es nach längerem nichtbetrachten wieder anschaut. So gibt es z.B. Fotos die mir zunächst nicht gefallen, ich mir das Bild nach längerere Zeit noch einmal anschaue und ich dann eine Idee habe das man da vielleicht was anderes draus machen kann, weil vielleicht die Pose des Models gut ist aber der Hintergrund nicht dazu passt.


----------



## McAce (17. November 2004)

Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis, denke ich, er will oder möchte gar nicht einsehen 
das hier schon eine Menge hilfreicher Tipps eingegangen sind.
Die auch für diese hier geposteten Fotos sehr effektiv sind,
hab´s selbst getestet.

Ich denke mal das zu dem hier gestellten Problem alles gesagt ist
alles andere wäre ein Wiederholung,
da machen auch noch mehr Bilder keinen Sinn.

Falls keiner was dagegen hat kann von mir aus der Beitrag geschlossen
werden.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. November 2004)

McAce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir drehen uns hier im Kreis, denke ich, er will oder möchte gar nicht einsehen
> das hier schon eine Menge hilfreicher Tipps eingegangen sind.
> Die auch für diese hier geposteten Fotos sehr effektiv sind,
> hab´s selbst getestet.
> ...



Danke. Du hast mir gerade die Worte in den Mund gelegt, die ich schreiben wollte 

- closed -


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. November 2004)

Nur um die Fakten klar auf den Tisch zu legen:
Ich wars...
also das mit dem schließen 

@Markus ^^


----------

